# UEFI install Windows 10 was A LOT OF work!



## xkm1948 (Dec 27, 2015)

After getting my new HDD I decide to finally fresh install Windows 10. My old installation was having all kinds of problems causing BSOD every now and then.  I have flashed my FuryX to UEFI vBIOS so I assumed this time UEFI installation should be a walk in the park. Well, turns out it was not.

First off, there are multiple booting options in the Sabertooth X99 BIOS I have to choose correctly to get through UEFI installation crash free. For example, I need to choose UEFI in Secure Boot for the installation DVD to even be recognized as UEFI installation media. However, I also have to enable CSM in legacy mode to make sure no plugged in device will crash the installation in process. I had four crashed during installation for not choosing the correct CSM settings.  Another thing is after the whole installation I have to make sure to disable CSM to enjoy the speed of secure boot. The entire installation took me a good 5 hrs to figure out all the details. 

The good thing is a clean UEFI installation of Threshold 2 proves to be very stable. No more random crashes nor tons of errors in event log. It was a lot of work but still worth it. I just wish Microsoft will make the installation in UEFI a lot easier.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2015)

The easiest way to install UEFI is via USB stick.  DVD is trouble.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Secure boot has no effect on boot time...easiest to just turn secure boot off completely.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2015)

People still use DVD drives? USB is so much quicker and easier.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 27, 2015)

Still have over 300 blank DVD and BD in all formats, might as well use them all.


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2015)

I use DVD for other things (dvd video discs) but even that has pretty much been phased out by my media server. I've been installing Windows via usb stick for years now.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 28, 2015)

Depending on my USB stick, I run into issues using my Easy2Boot USB for Secure Mode UEFI booting...so I keep a freshly burned DVD of 10 handy, though now I also have a dedicated 10 ISO USB...it's buried in my tech bag. USB is generally the way to go...it's still nice to have the disc media option for those times when USB is more of a pain, which occurs often enough I still need to keep a DVD around.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

I did my w10 pro install via USB3.0 thumbstick w/ my x99 setup (Asus RVE)

Still no issues with my copy even with running insider builds too


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2015)

if you aren't using rufus to create UEFI install media you are doing it wrong


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 29, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> if you aren't using rufus to create UEFI install media you are doing it wrong



Well windows media creator tool actually also works well...

O gosh. I never use CD's or DVD for install, those things are created for movies and music... how I hated the XP install, it was nightmarish often. I resorted often to starting 98th floppy and launching install from HDD.

As soon I read that longhorn had ability to install from USB - I migrated. Then nlite and mix with windows 2003 also was USB capable. Never again...

And I still have the same old habbit... well I still install linux often... for example yesterday I tried Solus OS. Very promising new distro btw. (You will crack up about the latest change log (week15) and remarks about the cd rip support) I always disconnect every drive off and leave the only OS drive to ensure nothing makes funny things and my bootloader is not somewhere else. Had so many stupid things, where bios and the PE environment was just drunk.

There are problems with some cheap sticks and card readers. Just afford one that works actually. I use Transcend RDF-5 + samsung pro 16GB... so read speed via USB3 goes around 90MB/s. Reader costs 10$ and sdcard 15$.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Lol, my last couple of installs of Ubuntu decided to put my bootloader on another SSD, but fortunately it still works like a dream (guess it wanted to share the Linux love across my SSD arrays)


----------



## laszlo (Dec 29, 2015)

i often use this: http://www.isotousb.com/ maybe help...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 29, 2015)

I used the Windows Media Creation Tool to create a USB iso left the flash drive plugged in and restarted..


----------



## Kursah (Dec 29, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> if you aren't using rufus to create UEFI install media you are doing it wrong



Rufus FTW! 

Though if you need multiple ISO's on a single USB and have them all bootable, Easy2Boot is the way to go. Set it up, drag and drop, boot and go. Except for secure-boot situations...which for most isn't a big deal. For those that must, then a single bootable USB via Rufus is the way to go.

Where Rufus beats almost all other USB bootable utilities is its speed...out of all the ones I've tried (A lot...) it's noticeably the fastest. The Windows one works, but is slow, simple, limited, and did I mention slow? Who's got time for that?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 29, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Rufus FTW!
> 
> Though if you need multiple ISO's on a single USB and have them all bootable, Easy2Boot is the way to go. Set it up, drag and drop, boot and go. Except for secure-boot situations...which for most isn't a big deal. For those that must, then a single bootable USB via Rufus is the way to go.
> 
> Where Rufus beats almost all other USB bootable utilities is its speed...out of all the ones I've tried (A lot...) it's noticeably the fastest. The Windows one works, but is slow, simple, limited, and did I mention slow? Who's got time for that?


It took me 25 minutes from creation to finished installation...if that's slow I'd love to try rufus


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Rufus is pretty quick I must say, normally completes w/in 10mins or so


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> if you aren't using rufus to create UEFI install media you are doing it wrong



Why would anyone bother with Rufus for Windows UEFI install media?  Format the USB stick to FAT32 and drag and drop the files from the iso onto the USB stick.  BAM instant UEFI boot drive.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Why would anyone bother with Rufus for Windows UEFI install media?  Format the USB stick to FAT32 and drag and drop the files from the iso onto the USB stick.  BAM instant UEFI boot drive.


because that doesn't work on some boards


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> because that doesn't work on some boards



I'm pretty sure it does.  I'm also pretty sure that is all Rufus is actually doing.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it does.  I'm also pretty sure that is all Rufus is actually doing.



No. I have met also loads of them. Some phoenix bios legacy. Oem locked laptop crap. And uber cheap half arsed beta bios that simply is blind as a bat...

It is like DFI nforce lanparty. The thing even didn't boot on auto out of the box...

Btw... linux is much more easy... and smart. Simply dd an iso image to usb. It will clone it to the drive... you can use rufus ir win32 image writer etc to do so... the thing will boot even on non compatible Pentium 3 based board via usb-fdd emulation...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it does.  I'm also pretty sure that is all Rufus is actually doing.


 filesystem needs to be flagged as EFI
granted a lot of boards won't care and will boot from the efi loader so long as it exists ... so how ever do


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 31, 2015)

I used Windows Media Creation tool, pretty fast. 

And thank goodness this time fresh install of TH2 Win10 got rid of all those weird BSOD looping problems. Right now I definitely agree that the initial Win10 release back in July should be considered beta at most.


----------

